# Gen 2 1.4l Front Strut Tower Bar



## JoeyHono (Jan 25, 2019)

i start this with i tried to use the search but was taking my text 

The Ultra Racing States 1.4t which is same motor as Gen 2 but will it fit? 
"Chevy Cruze 1.4L Ultra Racing Front Strut Bar Steel Tower Brace" 

once again i tried to search  [h=1][/h]


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

lol they dont do anything dont waste your money


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> lol they dont do anything dont waste your money


Nah they do but only if you intend to race your car and are stiffening things up all over the place. For a street car they won't do much other than make the front end feel the tiniest bit more rigid.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I do not own a Gen II Cruze so it is possible that the strut towers are exactly in the same place with the same diameter, but I am not holding my breath. Everything I see list them for 2010 -2014 although I know they will fit to 2016.5. If you are even a halfway decent welder, they are fairly easy to make.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Xpod666 (Feb 5, 2019)

In my 2018 Cruze LT there’s a front tower strut bar already on it. I don’t know if all models comes with them or not. If they do that may be why we don’t have a aftermarket one available.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Xpod666 said:


> In my 2018 Cruze LT there’s a front tower strut bar already on it. I don’t know if all models comes with them or not. If they do that may be why we don’t have a aftermarket one available.


Do you have a pic? The front struts towers aren't even accessible without removing the windshield cowl on an 18


----------



## Xpod666 (Feb 5, 2019)

Wish I had the time now but I have a lot of things I need to do this week. I’ll post pics up next week when I get a chance to dig into the car to take a picture


----------



## JoeyHono (Jan 25, 2019)

Xpod666 said:


> In my 2018 Cruze LT there’s a front tower strut bar already on it. I don’t know if all models comes with them or not. If they do that may be why we don’t have a aftermarket one available.


wonder if this can be put on a 2016.5


----------



## Wiseperformance (Feb 18, 2020)

The gen 2 already has a bar. Was thinking of making one and pull the cowl off to discover there is one already there.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Wiseperformance said:


> The gen 2 already has a bar. Was thinking of making one and pull the cowl off to discover there is one already there.


Do not believe that it does sir. No pics or diagrams show one and when I installed my springs there was no connecting point between the two towers.


----------



## Wiseperformance (Feb 18, 2020)

Iamantman said:


> Do not believe that it does sir. No pics or diagrams show one and when I installed my springs there was no connecting point between the two towers.



















Kinda hard to see but its there under the plastics and the heat shielding


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Wiseperformance said:


> View attachment 286140
> 
> View attachment 286141
> 
> Kinda hard to see but its there under the plastics and the heat shielding


Maybe just the RS and Premier cars with the upgraded suspension have it? ?‍♂


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Wiseperformance said:


> View attachment 286140
> 
> View attachment 286141
> 
> Kinda hard to see but its there under the plastics and the heat shielding


Oh nice. Thanks for the pics, I had no idea. Now I need to take a closer look. I'm still not sure my car had that though. I had the cowl off to do the install and everything. There is a chance I didn't have one though since it's not a premier model. Perhaps they added that strut tower in addition to the z link as a total suspension upgrade.


----------



## Wiseperformance (Feb 18, 2020)

I didnt see the bar when I installed my springs either but went back the take measurements to make a strut bar and saw it then


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh what do ya know, just took a closer look and it is there haha. Man, that thing is low profile.


----------

